# I'm dumb- Basic Questions



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm working on my first project car and am trying to learn everything. One of the things I don't know much about is suspension. Could someone explain the difference of springs, coilovers, and shocks and struts? And maybe what you would recommend on a 92 300zx. Thanks.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Do some research dude...the info is so basic writing it over on here is just wasting that person's time. Check a search engine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

*.*

Thanks ass.
Basically, I have read stuff about it, and it sounds to me that coilovers are springs, if so why are they called two different things? And am I right that a strut is a shock covered by a spring? And the question I would really like help on is what would someone recommend for a 300zx, struts, springs, or coilovers? If someone would like to waste their time responding I would appreciate their help.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

he wasn't being an ass. you have to understand that we get ppl asking questions like this all the time without taking some time to do a little research first. do you realize how often we hear the same question over and over again? there is a SEARCH button right on top of the page.
It's ok don't even sweat it but DON"T flame respected members of the board dude. welcome! 

here, consider it a freebie this time LOL
http://www.se-r.net/car_info/suspension_tuning.html

:banana:


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

coilovers have adjustment perches so you can raise and lower the ride height. springs are just that, springs (one ride hight setting only)

for a 300ZX you would want a good coilover suspension for improved handling, lowering springs will really just make the car look better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I'm not trying to "flame" anybody, I did try finding the amswer, but I didn't find anything that distinguished springs from coilovers because every place sells them both. 
Maybe I could of made my question more exact, I wasn't looking for suspension 101, just about the difference between springs and coilovers, and if struts were better. And peoples recommendations because experience is always better than a company's word. My bad yo, I will try and phrase my questions better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I'm not trying to "flame" anybody, I did try finding the amswer, but I didn't find anything that distinguished springs from coilovers because every place sells them both. 
Maybe I could of made my question more exact, I wasn't looking for suspension 101, just about the difference between springs and coilovers, and if struts were better. And peoples recommendations because experience is always better than a company's word. My bad yo, I will try and phrase my questions better.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Most cars nowadays either have struts or shocks, whatever they came with. Coilovers on struts provide a threaded sleeve you slide over the strut so you can put the spring over that and be able to adjust the ride height. I don't know what the 300zx has for suspension peices though. For example, the sentra comes with struts at all four corners, but cars like older civics had double wishbone suspensions, so they would just use shocks, not struts.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I beleive sentras and 200sx's come with struts in front and shocks in rear.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

No. Although I've never personally seen a B14's rear suspension, but I know the B13 is all struts.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

B14 chassis comes with struts front/shocks rear. B13 has struts all around.


----------

